# Breaking News: Rollins vs Riddle match has been called off



## TyAbbotSucks

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552339343855030272


----------



## Irish Jet

Someone called this in the live Raw thread, that Riddle looked hurt.

Best match on the card gone ffs but the feud was pretty terrible tbh.


----------



## Fearless Viper

Hopefully not a major one. Riddle has been a workhorse for while now. He needs some time to recover. Funny that the two wrestlers that Rollins feuded with are injured during their feud. Not implying that he was the caused of it.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Hopefully Riddle is not out for too long. Since styles doesn’t have a match have him face Rollins.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

From Fightful


> Riddle and Seth Rollins is off of Summerslam, and Fightful Select learned a little more about the process behind that.
> 
> WWE announced Wednesday that the match would not be taking place, citing an injury to Riddle. We're told that the injury is kayfabe, and there are a plans to do the match down the line. Those we spoke to claim it was due to "creative adjustments."
> 
> We're told talent was informed Monday, and the working plan was to have the match take place at Clash at the Castle in September. However, with the ever-changing WWE landscape, it's quite possible that isn't final.
> 
> As of now, Seth Rollins is still expected to travel to Nashville for Summerslam weekend, and has media obligations scheduled Friday.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baddass 6969

While I’m not happy at all about this, hopefully we now get Gunther vs Nakamaura for the I.C. Title now.


----------



## Smark1995

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552339343855030272


----------



## Smark1995

Rollins-riddle update by fightful 
WWE announced Wednesday that the match would not be taking place, citing an injury to Riddle. We're told that the injury is kayfabe, and there are a plans to do the match down the line. Those we spoke to claim it was due to "creative adjustments."

We're told talent was informed Monday, and the working plan was to have the match take place at Clash at the Castle in September. However, with the ever-changing WWE landscape, it's quite possible that isn't final.

As of now, Seth Rollins is still expected to travel to Nashville for Summerslam weekend, and has media obligations scheduled Friday.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Probably one of the only matches people were interesting in seeing.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552356136808026118

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552350123556052993


----------



## Blonde

Pretty sure that Jay and Silent Bob wanna be clown was going to go over so this is good news 👏👏👏👏👏

Can’t stand his presentation and Neanderthal looking face.


----------



## Smark1995

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552356136808026118


----------



## Chelsea

One more reason to skip the PPV PLE.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Riddle is fine and has earned some time off anyways and hopefully some character depth & focus upon his return that will go a long ways 

In the meantime and in between time 
I suspect there was some purposeful foreshadowing above right under our noses


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I'm guessing Rollins is either added to the main event or Johnny Gargano takes Riddle's place. Who knows.


----------



## Ratedr4life

If Riddle isn't actually hurt, I don't understand this, one of the few matches I was looking forward too. 

So Summerslam has no Rollins, Riddle, Styles, Ziggler, Edge, Owens, McIntyre, Sheamus, Walter (Gunther), Zayn or Nakamura.

Wonder if they're moving the Sheamus vs McIntyre match to Summerslam.


----------



## Braylyt

Perfect. It was just a match for that sake of having a match. Keep that shit in AEW pls.


----------



## DUSTY 74

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552003020350709760

incoming this weekend …


Summerslam Hum 🎤 along


----------



## Nothing Finer

It makes sense, he had his head stomped onto steel steps 2 days ago. I hate that shit when wrestlers get fatal injuries or get dragged to hell then come back a few days later.


----------



## Dolorian

If the injury is legit, that's unfortunate, wish him a speedy recovery.

Him and Rollins were having some fun matches at the live events and this was one of the matches to look forward to at SummerSlam. As for what Rollins could do now, have him stop Theory from cashing in and set up a feud between them. They seem to be trying to make Theory sympathetic so that could work towards it.


----------



## Jbardo37

Wow pretty much the only match on the card worth watching and it’s off. Card is terrible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> From Fightful
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*This is the first Seth match I was looking forward to since Cody at Wrestlemania. These two legitimately don't like each other and it would have been interesting to see how they called a match together. Very stupid decision to kill all the heat and push it 2 months away.*


----------



## DUSTY 74

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This is the first Seth match I was looking forward to since Cody at Wrestlemania. These two legitimately don't like each other and it would have been interesting to see how they called a match together. Very stupid decision to kill all the heat and push it 2 months away.*


That Heat got squashed awhile ago both Reigns & Rollins have been pushing to work Riddle behind the scenes 






Not to mention sitting around playing video games together and against each other where Riddle playfully mentions he’s going to beat Seth just like he beat his wife whom the beef was supposedly about in the first place

while they all laughed together


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DUSTY 74 said:


> That Heat got squashed awhile ago both Reigns & Rollins have been pushing to work Riddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention sitting around playing video games together and against each other where Riddle playfully mentions he’s going to beat Seth just like he beat his wife whom the beef was supposedly about in the first place
> 
> while they all laughed together


*Thanks for the update! I did not know this.*


----------



## bmack086

Ratedr4life said:


> If Riddle isn't actually hurt, I don't understand this, one of the few matches I was looking forward too.
> 
> So Summerslam has no Rollins, Riddle, Styles, Ziggler, Edge, Owens, McIntyre, Sheamus, Walter (Gunther), Zayn or Nakamura.
> 
> Wonder if they're moving the Sheamus vs McIntyre match to Summerslam.


The Sheamus/Drew match should be on Summerslam, that’s going to be a banger (literally). Gunther/Nak should also be on the card.

I feel like they did this to put Rollins elsewhere on the card… but we shall see.


----------



## peowulf

Pff. Only match I was looking forward to. The rest are entirely skippable rematches and celebrity non-wrestler matches.
Can we still have something like AJ Styles & Ziggler vs Rollins & Owens? Probably not.


----------



## Xobeh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552408529373315073
It's a work thankfully


----------



## ThirdMan

The original Vince plan was probably to run the match twice, at SS and Clash At The Castle. Now that Triple H has stepped in, he probably just wants to run it once, at Clash.


----------



## postmoderno

ThirdMan said:


> The original Vince plan was probably to run the match twice, at SS and Clash At The Castle. Now that Triple H has stepped in, he probably just wants to run it once, at Clash.


Curious plan if so. A big 3 PLE that already had a dicey card due to other injuries/poor booking, vs some random new event that few people will care about?


----------

